# X pipe exhaust, H pipe, or none?



## tyler t (Aug 15, 2010)

i got a 69 gto with a 455 ho, with ram air 3 heads, a mild cam, hooker headers, a800cfm eddlebrock carb, and no exaust plumbing at all. i just bought 2 flowmaster muflers.. i want to make a 2 1/2" X pipe but im not sure yet.. ive read that x pipe makes slightly more power than H pipes and seprate exhaust in mustangs but nobody seems to talk about gto exhaust. any body know whats best/ sounds best? thanks any input would be apreceated


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

X pipe is the way to go. Jim Hands book shows a a 455 on the 1/4 mile, .25 seconds quicker than the H pipe. Make sure to use mandrel bent pipes. H pipe is better than no pipe if thats what you have.


----------



## tyler t (Aug 15, 2010)

i have open headers.. what about exhaust cut outs? and whats jims hand book?


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

He does not go into cut outs.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

tyler t said:


> i have open headers.. what about exhaust cut outs? and whats jims hand book?


I believe they're talking about this book....

Amazon.com: How to Build Max Performance Pontiac V8s (S-A Design) (0601784000783): Jim Hand: Books: Reviews, Prices & more


----------



## tyler t (Aug 15, 2010)

thanks i dont think he understood my question about the hand book


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

H-pipe = more of a ole skool muscle car sound, X-pipe = more of a european sounding V-8.


----------



## tyler t (Aug 15, 2010)

cool. thanks i got an x pipe today at the muffler shop


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I understand the H and X theories. But, I like to listen to the exhaust for a miss or stumble and know which side of the motor it is on. Or if you have to pull the tranny the H and X get in the way.
.25 at the strip from an X pipe? I need to read that chapter, .25 is 25 HP, sounds like a ricer HP claim, like those 30 HP CAI.. But, if Jim Hand said it, I believe it..


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

I would strongly suggest to have all of your exhaust welded and not use clamps except at the collecter.


----------



## tyler t (Aug 15, 2010)

yeah i have welded it everywhere but the cutouts and the colectors so i can un bolt the x pipe when i need to pull the trans.. with the x pipe my goat runs so much smother at idle and i can now actualy hear the motor and not just the exhaust and noticed i have an exhaust leak.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Jetstang, X2. A full quarter second? Show me the money. I have never run x pipes or H pipes... I like easy accessability without having to drop the exhaust. That said, a buddy has an X-pipe Pypes system on his '65, and it is NICE. The car sounds great, and has a ton of power. Mine own '65 sounds kinda raspy and rough, like an old Pontiac should (Hedmann hedders, Turbo mufflers). Whenever the exhaust is modified, the fuel metering needs to be upgraded, too. Usually a bit richer...


----------



## tyler t (Aug 15, 2010)

all finished now. i love how it sounds. now time to look for exhaust tips


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Stay away from chrome. Go stainless. Stainless will look great for years.


----------

